# Can I still make preserves? Jelly?



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

I dont have a way to do a double boiler. I made plum jam this year without doing it that way. I have enough juice here for two batches of blackberry jelly.

When I did the plums I put the jam directly into the clean jars and capped em. I left them cool for a good long while and then set the jars in some cool water and all the lids sealed. The plum jam turned out fine and I was told Id be ok doing it that way as the Ball Pectin Package had the recipie that way.

Can I do the Blackberries the same way? I was thinking Id follow the instructions from the book "Back To Basics" (great book BTW) 

Once the Blackberries are boiling, Id think they could go directly to the jars and Id be OK.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

Ooops one more question. I understand that Blackberries to not need pectin. However, I have some here and was wondering if I should use it just to be sure it sets.

I dont have any rubbing alchohol to check the pectin content.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

? you have me confused? I have never used a double boiler for jam. Do you mean a water bath canner? When I make blackberry jelly I always use pectin. The only fruits I don't use pectin for is apples, figs and blueberries.
For technique on making jams and jellies I always refer to the Ball Blue Book.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

Kmac15 said:


> ? you have me confused? I have never used a double boiler for jam. Do you mean a water bath canner? When I make blackberry jelly I always use pectin. The only fruits I don't use pectin for is apples, figs and blueberries.
> For technique on making jams and jellies I always refer to the Ball Blue Book.


Yeah water bath... sorry.

Yeah I think Ill use the pectin.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

So you want to "can" jelly without actually canning it? 

Do you have a large pot? That's really all that's needed for a water bath canner.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I put the jam directly into the clean jars and capped em. I left them cool for a good long while and then set the jars in some cool water and all the lids sealed. The plum jam turned out fine and I was told Id be ok doing it that way as the Ball Pectin Package had the recipie that way.


It may have had that info decades ago. BWB processing is required. But a double-boiler is not. Check out this link http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can7_jam_jelly.html for all the current guidelines and instructions on how properly make jams and jellies. It's easy. And yes, you can use pectin to insure set with no problems.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

All you need to water bath can is a pot that's deep enough for the water to cover the jars by 2 inches. Put a folded dish towel or a trivet or some jar rings in the bottom so the jars are up off the bottom, and have at!


----------



## Colcordmama (Jun 26, 2010)

If you don't water bath process the jams and jellies, you'll probably get mold growing in there sooner or later. Long ago cooks used to coat the tops of jellies and jams with layers of paraffin to prevent that, but that's no longer the recommended safe method.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

Yeah we want to buy a canner anyway so see my other thread hehe


----------



## rowan57 (Sep 30, 2009)

Jams, marmalades etc. in the UK are made safe by the following method:

make jam / marmalade etc.
While doing so, wash jars until theyre perfectly clean (dishwasher is best)
Heat jars in the oven to sterilise them
put hot jam in hot jars
put material over jar (cant remember what it is, clear but not clingwrap)
get some good tight elastic bands and attach material in place of lid.

That way it will keep for a long long time no problem.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

My grandmother used to can apples by making sure everything was sterilized (jars, lids, and food) and then putting hot food in hot jars with hot lids (if you need to wipe the lid, make sure you're using something very clean - a $5 or less canning funnel works wonderful, just make sure it's clean, too). She specifically would put an aspirin in each quart - my guess is to raise the acidity a little further. As long as they sealed, they were pretty much okay (if they didn't, that's what was for dinner), but if the seal gave out (after it was in storage), they'd throw the food out & clean everything out to reuse. ETA - they threw out very few of these.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Lots of old methods around as the history of home canning is full of them. However, subsequent progress and testing have proven many of them to be unsafe to varying degrees. It pays to keep up with the times.


----------

